# Anyone looking for an E15t??



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

www.nippon-motors.com has one for $395. If I had the time I would love to use the parts for an E16T conversion.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

the though of grabbing a turbo off of an E15t has crossed my mind before. Im actualling investigating converting the GA16i to MPFI first though. Not a bad price though...

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

It's really tempting because all the parts bolt onto the block that is already in my car. I could easily do the work in my garage except I have no idea where I would find the ECU.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

yah, thats a problem. You could always try those Boost controllers that piggyback the OEM ecu...

-Nick


----------



## ryco n12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Check www.car-part.com for ECMs.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

You can buy a new ecu from the dealer. There is also aftermarket ecu's. for them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

*could you use E16i tranny?*

Hey,
I was just wondering if one could use a tranny from E16i on E15T?
Thanks!


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

yes


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

besides a CA18det and an SR20det what else will fit in a B12 with out chopping the hell out muh ride?


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

CA18DE, E16, E15t, GA16i, CA18DET will all fit in B12's with off the shelf Nissan parts.

John


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

You could probably get a GA16DE in there too, but there would be no point.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

You could also drop those 1.3 Liter Engines from the 1980's Nissan Micra in. Dont ask me why you would want that though...

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *You could also drop those 1.3 Liter Engines from the 1980's Nissan Micra in. Dont ask me why you would want that though...
> 
> -Nick *


Actually I think some of those were turboed in europe. I think they made ~110hp


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

yes in fact they did! 

This is a Nissan MA09ERT . Its not the 1.3L (its only 0.9 liters!) but it makes 110 HP. Enjoy!










-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

That thing must sound like a sewing machine on crack.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *yes in fact they did!
> 
> This is a Nissan MA09ERT . Its not the 1.3L (its only 0.9 liters!) but it makes 110 HP. Enjoy!
> 
> ...


how much them things cost?

That thing must sound like a sewing machine on crack. 
tru but maybe a sleeper tho.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Probably not that fast. A 0.9L engine is not going to make alot of torque.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

tiny motor for a tiny car. http://mamach.tripod.co.jp/index.files/sad1.jpg
could be a toy with a NOS system..


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Would be quite good in a small car like that, but would not have the grunt to pull a Sentra anywhere.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

no kidding, maybe ill get a Quad or a dirtbike or somehitng and stick the engine in!  

Still 110HP for only 0.9L? Thats almost Subaru Impreza WRX power to displacement ratio!

-Nick


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

did anyone check the specs of that funny car ??... looks older than me !! hahahah if it is, its probably gonna weigh a little more or very close to our B12....also if someone can find any 1/4 time for that ... well those that thing have a name ??


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

sorry i lied in my last post. The MA09ERT actually makes more power per liter than the WRX. 
WRX- 113.5 HP/1L displacement
MA09ERT- 122.2HP/1L displacement 

Its too bad that the MA09ERT wasnt a MA10ERT. Then the camparrison would be useful! 

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

Crazy-Mart said:


> *did anyone check the specs of that funny car ??... looks older than me !! hahahah if it is, its probably gonna weigh a little more or very close to our B12....also if someone can find any 1/4 time for that ... well those that thing have a name ??
> 
> *


does thishelp? http://members.surfeu.fi/gobbe/micra.html hope so.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

OR THIS: http://www.micra.org.uk/themicra/turbomicras/turbo.php MAYBE


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

well that could be a super good base for a racing car hahaha
15.5 on the 1/4 mile !! that nice for a base model !!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

Crazy-Mart said:


> *well that could be a super good base for a racing car hahaha
> 15.5 on the 1/4 mile !! that nice for a base model !!  *


hope that helped you out spec. wise. that was what you were looking for right. hope so because thats all that I could find. Most web sites were in japanese and I couldnt get them up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

Does anyone know if the E15t motor would pass smog on a 1990 sentra in California? Just curious.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

it wont pass the visual thats for sure.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

there is no way to actually do the swap legally. In california you are no longer allowed to swap your engine out for an engine older than your car. Unfortunately, the e15t is from 84-83


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Bring it to Canada! ill swap it for you!

-Nick


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Red 88, Thank you very much for posting the websites for the Micra and March Turbo info! That was very interesting. I wish Nissan would sell some hot hatches in the US. But unfortunately, the majority of the US buyers want big, heavy, gas guzzling SUV's.


----------



## ryco n12 (Jun 11, 2002)

But I like the 30 mpg my Pulsar gets. 
(When I'm not at WOT)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Man, California got some wicked laws. Hell, we did away with emissions testing 2 years ago and now everybody seem to have brought out rides from the dead; smoking and everything.


> In california you are no longer allowed to swap your engine out for an engine older than your car.


 Man there must be so many illegal vehicles on the street in cali., but then again it's no worst than some politicians in Miami either


----------

